# MTH SD70Ace doesn't save DCC settings



## victormgons (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi everyone, i'm having problems with my MTH engine. I recently bought it.
The problem is, when I set any setting on the locomotive (CVs and etc) it always get back to the original setting when I power off the track.
For example, it is on address 1988, if i reset the locomotive (using the 55-55-55 from MTH) it resets and then the address goes to 3, but if I remove the power then turn it on again it will be on the address 1988 instead of 3.
I have another MTH engine that i can do it with no problems...
Is there anything that I can do to solve this?

This is my engine: 80-2009-1 | MTH ELECTRIC TRAINS
I'm using DCC++ with JMRI with an Arduino and Motor Shield R3.


----------



## tmichnay (Feb 2, 2019)

I had a similar problem with a BiPolar that I purchased. I was able to reach an MTH service tech and he told me the capacitors on the board had most likely gone bad. I had some of the caps needed, replaced them and it works fine now. Capacitors are 2.5V, 1F. If you have the soldering skills it is an easy fix. It's just a matter of the caps were not charged for such a long time they went bad. HTH


victormgons said:


> Hi everyone, i'm having problems with my MTH engine. I recently bought it.
> The problem is, when I set any setting on the locomotive (CVs and etc) it always get back to the original setting when I power off the track.
> For example, it is on address 1988, if i reset the locomotive (using the 55-55-55 from MTH) it resets and then the address goes to 3, but if I remove the power then turn it on again it will be on the address 1988 instead of 3.
> I have another MTH engine that i can do it with no problems...
> ...


----------



## victormgons (Jan 8, 2021)

tmichnay said:


> I had a similar problem with a BiPolar that I purchased. I was able to reach an MTH service tech and he told me the capacitors on the board had most likely gone bad. I had some of the caps needed, replaced them and it works fine now. Capacitors are 2.5V, 1F. If you have the soldering skills it is an easy fix. It's just a matter of the caps were not charged for such a long time they went bad. HTH


Hi, it was exactly this. I found a guy here in my city that said this to me. I bought the capacitors on the internet and I fixed by myself. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

On old photo strobe lights, they would fail if you did not use them. If you were lucky, you could "reform" the capacitor by repeated firing of the strobe till it worked.


----------

